

Chirply Raises $1.1 Million, Launches Redesign - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/07/crowd-sourced-design-startup-chirply-raises-1-1-million-launches-redesign/

======
robertpateii
Is the potential to win 300 dollars and make 10 cents per sale competitive
with other relatively easy ways designers can make money with their art?
That's a 2.5% commission on a $4 greeting card!

CafePress Shops offers 10% commission and RedBubble lets the artist set their
own markup over the base cost of the item. I'm sure there other similar stores
out there, right? How does Chirply intend to compete?

~~~
gaganpalrecha
Our up-front payment of $300 is more than most make with a 10% commission
(cafe press & redbubble), and we plan to increase it over time as our sales
numbers go up.

The community aspect of Chirply also drives more views and sales, versus the
silo'd store aspect of the others you mentioned - where you are responsible
for driving your own traffic.

In the end, we'll be a much better place for designers as our payments
increase over time, and the level of exposure for not only your Chirply
products, but also your portfolio.

------
gaganpalrecha
30% off your order with the code "hackernews" - use it on checkout :)

